# "Probably Graves"



## CareBear3030 (Jun 9, 2010)

My doctor is not offering much information, which I'm guessing its because he doesnt have the whole picture. So far all of this progress has been with my family doc (he's a D.O.). I cant get into see an endo until end of July. My family doc has me on 10mg twice daily of methamazole. Then he sent me for ultrasound. It showed "a solid mass on one lobe and several nodules on the other." I go for nuclear scan next week.

The meds appear to be doing something. The biggest thing I've noticed is that I dont sweat constantly like I was before, and my ability to sleep more than an hour at a time has been heavenly. Its been a long time since I've been able to sleep through the night. Its still not a perfect nights sleep but 300xs better than it was. On the other hand, I now seem to be a bit cooler than everyone (not cold or extreme)... and my hair has started coming out in the shower. Not in clumps but enough for me to notice and stop from going to drain. I have these hives on my hands and elbows that make me look like I have leperacy. I went to doc to make sure these were not side effects of meds. I was told to continue to take them that its all just part of the disease.

Here's my big question - is it posible for me to have had this thyroid problem for years... and in hypo/hyper cycles? I look back on my life and see different times that I easily lost 20-30lbs. I see other times I gained the 20-30 lbs even within a months time. Also, these weight losses and gaines seem to be around my pregnancies and miscarriages. I have 2 miscarriages that happened to come right around the time I lost a bunch of weight. Then it seems with each and everyone of my viable pregnancies came right after a large weight gain. Could I have been going hyper, which I read can cause miscarriage, and then hypo, caused the weight gain but kept pregnancy viable? It also seems like my weight loss and gain also are during cycles of my period being very light, or heavy. I've always been very sensitive to hormonal medications. I've hardly ever even taken birth control because it makes me not feel right. Could all of those be signs of the thyroid, or am I just over analyzing the events of my life?

Also, I've had 2 seizures in the past years. My first one was about 8 years ago, I was at work with witnesses around. I most certainly seized and not fainted. I went to a neurologist that worked with me for almost a year, and was never able to figure out why I had it. He tried duplicating it with no success. He brushed it off as I must have fainted NOT seized. I was never put on anti-seizure meds. The second one was 8 months ago. Again, no reason. I was with my sister, and she said I most definately seized. Could those be caused by a swing in my thyroid?

My doc seems to think no, although he's really not offering alot of info. Even to the point of telling me I need to quit reading stuff on the internet. Any insight you all can provide would be greatly appreciated. I understand none of you are docs and for me to continue to listen to them. I really just need to vent and hear your opinions.

My pre-methamazole labs are:

T3 231 (71-180)
TSI 545% (0-139)
TSH <0.006 (he said "practically untraceable") (0.45-4.5)
t4 free direct 2.82 (0.82-1.77)


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Your Labs indicated Graves' disease. Your doctor has you on Meth to bring your levels closer to Labs for treatment. 
Sooner or later you are going to have to choose a permanent treatment option.

I had the same issue of loosing weight then gaining back, then loosing and gaining through a period of 7 years, until GD really hit me to where the loss was drastic and won't stop which brought me to the doctor with the nagging of my sister. I was always hungry and feeling I wasn't getting enough food to sustain me. I think this is normal Hyper/GD issue for some of us. However your gain - losses might have been from pregnancies and miscarriages. I was going through stresses and when they were lifted, I begin feeling the best in my life ever, thats when GD hit.

Don't know when your hives started, but they might be from the Meth. Lots of people have reaction from Meth and can not tolerate taking them.
Your other health issues could be thyroid or not. A females body goes through a lot with pregnancies and miscarriages, plus lot of different health issues can cause the same symptoms as thyroid. 
I don't believe seizures are thyroid related. Has the doctor checked this issue out thoroughly, if not it needs to be done.

Most of us were scared in the beginning. I thought I had and dying from
cancer. I was never a pill take so really rejected the thought of having to take them every day for life. But I got over it and so will you. I mean after all you have to eventually be permanently teated and take the pill for life, if you want to stay healthy and see your kids grow up and perhaps grandchildren.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CareBear3030 said:


> My doctor is not offering much information, which I'm guessing its because he doesnt have the whole picture. So far all of this progress has been with my family doc (he's a D.O.). I cant get into see an endo until end of July. My family doc has me on 10mg twice daily of methamazole. Then he sent me for ultrasound. It showed "a solid mass on one lobe and several nodules on the other." I go for nuclear scan next week.
> 
> The meds appear to be doing something. The biggest thing I've noticed is that I dont sweat constantly like I was before, and my ability to sleep more than an hour at a time has been heavenly. Its been a long time since I've been able to sleep through the night. Its still not a perfect nights sleep but 300xs better than it was. On the other hand, I now seem to be a bit cooler than everyone (not cold or extreme)... and my hair has started coming out in the shower. Not in clumps but enough for me to notice and stop from going to drain. I have these hives on my hands and elbows that make me look like I have leperacy. I went to doc to make sure these were not side effects of meds. I was told to continue to take them that its all just part of the disease.
> 
> ...


Hi, Carebear3030! Wow! You are hyper! Whoooooooooohoo!! Glad the Methimazole is bringing you down to earth some.

I had myoclonic seizures with Graves' pre-treatment. So I do validate you on that.

If you have a solid mass, are they going to do an FNA to see if it is cancerous? Solid is a "red flag!"

Let us know about that.

No one knows their body better than you do so you just keep on paying attention. We will help all we can.

Here is a whole bunch of "Googles" on Myoclonic seizures and Graves' Disease.

http://www.google.com/search?q=myoc...oft:en-us:IE-SearchBox&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7ADRA_en


----------



## CareBear3030 (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks for responding you two. Yes, the hair, the hives, are both since the meth. LoL I hate calling it simply meth, like i'm no real good drugs! LoL!! Anyway, I do think the skin and hair issues are due to the meth, and went to doc, but she said to keep taking it... that they are just "part of the disease." I feel like I'm being vein about myself, and I'm not like that really, but geez!

As I think back about my seizures, I forgot that I also had a few as a toddler. My mother had me see every specialist in Cincinnati, an no one ever found a reason for them back then either. I had 3 or 4 when I was 2yo, and they just kind of stopped...then another when I was 30... and the one last fall 37. I guess I have to rule out the seizures being thyroid related since it goes back to my childhood.

My mass being solid as they said did have me concerned about the whole cancer thing. I have a nuclear scan next week, but have not discussed FNA yet? I still have not see an endo, although my DO seems to be taking the necessary steps so far. But OMG I swear I'm loosing my mind!! Yes, my labs are out of the water, but I'm still an over weight person. I did loose 30lbs from Thanksgiving to New Years by only starting to exercise a little. But since then I've been on a diet and only lost another 10lbs. I'm so overwhelmed!

I dont understand why I am picked for this task of being sick. I have no freaking support. I'm basically in this alone. Yes, I'm married with 4 children, but they dont look at me as someone that requires anything... or maybe the better way to say it is deserves any help. Yeah they SAY oh you'll be ok... blah blah blah... but they dont really DO anything to help support me. All I've done is cry and be a total freaking psycho. I dont feel well, I dont want to cook dinner, and do the dishes, do laundry, and clean the house, and deal with crying babies, and dogs ****ing on the floor. Why cant they take some freaking stress off me!?!?!?!?! I'll go to the hospital for surgery and when I come to, I'll get rewarded with a week of undone housework.

I'm so ready to run away!!! Thank you all so much for being an outlet for my scattered thoughts. I really just dont have anywhere to turn.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CareBear3030 said:


> Thanks for responding you two. Yes, the hair, the hives, are both since the meth. LoL I hate calling it simply meth, like i'm no real good drugs! LoL!! Anyway, I do think the skin and hair issues are due to the meth, and went to doc, but she said to keep taking it... that they are just "part of the disease." I feel like I'm being vein about myself, and I'm not like that really, but geez!
> 
> As I think back about my seizures, I forgot that I also had a few as a toddler. My mother had me see every specialist in Cincinnati, an no one ever found a reason for them back then either. I had 3 or 4 when I was 2yo, and they just kind of stopped...then another when I was 30... and the one last fall 37. I guess I have to rule out the seizures being thyroid related since it goes back to my childhood.
> 
> ...


I have been meaning to talk about the use of the word meth instead of Methimazole. It can be very confusing to new people and of course we all know that the use of the word meth has other connotations. Thank you for bring this to our attention.

Only if you are certain that you did not have thyroid related issues as a child. When I look back, knowing what I know now, I am almost certain that I did but I can't prove it now which of course is no big deal as I am 67 now. What is, is and what ain't, ain't as they say.

Good for you on the weight loss in spite of all things working against you. It is hard; we all know.

I am from Youngstown/Boardman/Canfield area. How about that?

They may do an FNA but then the doctor may just suggest to go straight on to surgery. Calcification is not good as you already know.

However, you "will" be okay, even fine. Inconvenienced, yes. I will be keeping you in my prayers about all of this.

And we are all good at holding cyber-hands. We are here for you!

No one could truly understand what is happening to you unless they walk in your shoes. THAT is why we are here. We have walked the walk and we do understand.

Hugs,


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Mothers are the strong ones of the family. They are not suppose to get sick, etc, etc, etc. I felt the same about my mom. She was supper human, or so I thought, until I grew up. Well mothers *are* human and do get sick. I hope you have a supportive sister which can help a lot. And, of course there is support here as well. Please don't run away LOL! If so, you can run here.

When you have been around thyroid world long enough you learn to abbreviate, like GD for Graves disease', TED for eye disease, Tap for Tapazole and Meth for Methimazole, etc. Please don't feel self conscious of such. My intension are not to offend. When newbies come along they will also learn. No one here thinks you or anyone else are a druggie. This is a thyroid forum not a druggie forum.

Congrats on your weight loss. I picked up 16 lb over the holidays and its a bear to get off - only 7 lbs so far and need another 9 lbs off by July for summer activities.

Just a little support here - normally Graves' nodules "Hot Nodules" are not cancerous. So will pray your nodule(s) follow true to Graves'.

Hang in there. Once you get permanent treatment you will start to heal, feel better and be another person than you are now, as far as thyroid.
:hugs:


----------



## CareBear3030 (Jun 9, 2010)

No, no, I dont take offense at using "meth"... its just kinda funny actually...oxymoron almost. I'd say our hyperthyroid makes us feel like soemone on meth - as in methamphetamines (spelling is horrible I know)... until we take our meth (methimazole)! LoL! No, I'm not one to take offense at much.

I do have two sisters that I'm close to, but they are all 650 miles away. We just moved here to Charleston right after Thanksgiving. Also, they are both involved with their own enormous problems. One is fighting a 3 year long divorce, and the other has recently become aware of her spouse's infidelity, and seperation. They are both much younger than I am and dealing with problems they need my help with. I touch bases on whats going on, but dont go into detail about my fear. And my best friend who is also 650 miles away, gets tongue tied when I tell her. I think she just doesnt know what to say. But being so far away, what is there to say? And again, she recently divorced, got laid off, and is living at home with her mother... so she needs me. Dont I sound like the perfect martyr??

I'm very glad to have this one outlet, but I'm telling you something's going to have to give!! Please pray the Lord brings me a friend here in Charleston soon. I really need some help!


----------

